# Tip top guide replacement



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

I have a Berkley 7 ft tactix medium heavy rod that I have grooves being warn into the very tip top piece on the rod. Some look kinda of serious and eventually will cut my line (. The pictures shows the grooves kinda. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











I am assuming the guides are aluminum? I use this rod a lot and is one of my favorites. How much would it cost approx to have it replaced by some one? I paid thirty dollars for the rod 5 years ago. Could the rod be fixed for about that or get a new rod all together? Would having it replaced change any of the action or way it fishes?


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

I also have a rod that needs tip replacement. I'll do what i've done a few times before with good success: Use a small cut-off disk in my hand grinder to cut the old tip off. Take the rod to a tackle store that has a good selection of tips. Buy a tip that looks similar to the old one and slips over the end of the rod with minimum clearance. Clean the rod tip and the inside of the new tip (with lacquer thinner, alcohol, or .....). Put a little adhesive (super glue, epoxy,....) on the end of the rod, align the tip and push it on.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Sportsmen's Direct has a great selection of rod tips. Shoot @raisinrat a PM or give the guys a shout at the shop and they will be able to set you up with the right size rod tip. The only way I know to fix it is exactly what Mick suggested.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

You should be able to heat the old tip up and gently twist it off. Take it or the rod to a tackle shop and buy a replacement. If it is a good shop they should have an open piece of ferrule cement to glue the new top on.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Used to be able to heat the glue and slide the tip off.( Easy does it on the heat...). Similar glue to what was used on archery gear If remembered right.
I have stopped at a sport shop and had one replaced too before.


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

Jann's Netcraft is a sponsor and they stock the Berkley stainless guides and tip-tops and the tip-top adhesive. As noted, Don't get things too hot, graphite will melt. More often then not, a hair dryer will provide enough heat to remove a tip-top, and a quick swipe with a bic lighter is enough heat to melt the new adhesive. If you have a hot glue gun, quite a few builders use them to install their tip-tops with good results.


----------



## 50incher (Aug 23, 2011)

It should be easy to replace like said, easy heat and off....heat some glue and smear on tip of rod then heat both the new tip and the glue ever so lightly and twist on....

St. Croix sent me some glue in a little disc that's little balls, when I had a tip crack....and you just pour some in the tip and heat it....the amount of glue seems to come out right and it works great....don't know if that stuff is available but it's 100 times better than a "stick" that you have to melt....

Either way, easy fix....cheers....


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

So the General consensus is the hair dryer should get the glue hot enough for the tip top to come off? I'll start checking out some YouTube videos. EDIT: after watching some you tube videos this seems pretty straight forward. Is there any advantages of using real rod glue over hot glue sticks? Thanks


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I was straightening out the shelves in the garage yesterday. I opened my box of rod wrapping supplies. Low and behold there were two pieces of ferrel cement in there. Enough for two more life times.
I would buy the real stuff and just keep it in your tackle box. It will last you the rest of your life.


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

mbirdsley said:


> So the General consensus is the hair dryer should get the glue hot enough for the tip top to come off? I'll start checking out some YouTube videos. EDIT: after watching some you tube videos this seems pretty straight forward. Is there any advantages of using real rod glue over hot glue sticks? Thanks


Pretty much the same thing.


----------



## bad dog (Mar 31, 2004)

What type of line are using? Those are serious grooves. The tip will slide off with heat. A Bic lighter is all you need. A heat gun or boiling water also works. Be careful not to damage the blank. You can transfer hot melt to the rod if you heat up hot melt with a flame then roll the rod tip in the gooey hot melt. Heat up the tip or glue and it should slide over the rod. Make sure you use the correct size tip. It doesn't take much hot melt. A Twili Tip, roller, or carbide should stand up to stainless line.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

bad dog said:


> What type of line are using? Those are serious grooves. The tip will slide off with heat. A Bic lighter is all you need. A heat gun or boiling water also works. Be careful not to damage the blank. You can transfer hot melt to the rod if you heat up hot melt with a flame then roll the rod tip in the gooey hot melt. Heat up the tip or glue and it should slide over the rod. Make sure you use the correct size tip. It doesn't take much hot melt. A Twili Tip, roller, or carbide should stand up to stainless line.


I use 8lbs Berkley smooth casting XL ( the red one)


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Won't let me edit last post. But, the reason for the grooves I think is because I have done a lot of river fishing for small mouth. The shiawassee in particular between Corunna and chesaning. Lots of snags


----------



## bapotter (Aug 20, 2014)

One way to remove the top and guarantee you do not over heat the blank tip is to tie a piece of line to the base of the tip (where the ring meets the tube) and pull straight away (in-line with the rod) as you heat the tube (a lighter works). This will ensure that you only heat the existing glue just enough for removal. The tip will pop right off. Then scrape away the old excess glue with your fingernail. 

Add the new top by 1) cutting a small sliver of tip top adhesive, 2) roll it and place in the tip top tube, 3) hold the tip with pliers and heat with lighter to melt the glue, and 4) place on rod tip and align.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

This will be a winter project about to start some massive OT. Thanks though


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Resurrecting this thread. Just Took the tip off in good order. Who in Michigan has a good selection of tip top guides? Or should I just measure and order from Janns or the various other rod building places ?


----------



## bapotter (Aug 20, 2014)

mbirdsley said:


> Resurrecting this thread. Just Took the tip off in good order. Who in Michigan has a good selection of tip top guides? Or should I just measure and order from Janns or the various other rod building places ?


Very few places have rod building supplies in Michigan. Sportsman Direct may have what you are looking for. Probably easiest to measure the tip and order one. There are lots of tip top styles so you may have to match your current style to a photo. 

Sent from my BND-L24 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

bapotter said:


> Very few places have rod building supplies in Michigan. Sportsman Direct may have what you are looking for. Probably easiest to measure the tip and order one. There are lots of tip top styles so you may have to match your current style to a photo.
> 
> Sent from my BND-L24 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I’ve been looking through the mud hole catalog. I know the side of tube dia and ring. I don’t think I’ll be able to find the exact tip top. But, I just don’t want to throw a junk one on. I’ve found quite a few I’m thinking of ordering. Is taking a trip to Jannsnet craft going to wow me? I’m prolly only 2-3 hours from there. I need to buy some other stuff too.


----------



## Downsea (Apr 12, 2005)

You can get tips just at just about any sport/bait shop.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Netcraft not only has a great selection of tips and guides, but will for a whopping $3 they install the appropriate tip for you. You may however be forced to buy some additional tackle while you are there waiting.


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

And if they're not busy, i've seen them remove a bad tip and install the new one as a freebie.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

It might be a good idea to stay away from Jann's Netcraft because it will cost a bundle to get back out the door. They have way too much good stuff in there.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Martin Looker said:


> It might be a good idea to stay away from Jann's Netcraft because it will cost a bundle to get back out the door. They have way too much good stuff in there.


Amen bro...


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Franks in Linwood does tips also, next to free.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Well I haven’t been back to this thread in a while. Any how, got it replaced. I got it for 99 cents through Jann’s net craft ( ordered other stuff). It’s a actual berkly/abu tip top. It’s black though instead of unpainted metal like the other guides but, it will do. Looked all over online and I couldn’t find anything similar to what was originally on it. I didn’t see the post about Franks and with work it is easier to but online unfortunately 

Just stuck some hot glue in the tip top and heated it up with a lighter Good to go. I was actually missing this rod.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)




----------

